# Useful magnification tip



## InvisibleMan (Dec 24, 2012)

Possibly useful to someone.  It just was for me:biggrin:

I needed to give a new nib/pen a checkup, but left my loupe at work.  I remembered that looking through a binocular lens backwards works as a nice magnifier.  It was no loupe, but it worked just fine for my purpose.  My regular magnifying glass isn't strong enough for the job.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 25, 2012)

I always thought looking through a bino lense made everything look really far away?  Guess, I learned something new today....kinda like a Christmas gift.....








Scott (ho, ho, ho) B


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 25, 2012)

It does until you get really close, then it magnifies.  



SDB777 said:


> I always thought looking through a bino lense made everything look really far away?  Guess, I learned something new today....kinda like a Christmas gift.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 25, 2012)

New things through modern science.


----------

